# Blast and cruise pct



## nightster (Oct 2, 2015)

Those who blast and cruise, what type of pct do you do after your blast? Since you don't have to worry about test production dipping out completely  since you're still "on",  I would think it's just e2 control?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2015)

You don't do any pct if you are on trt. You blast and then cut your dose to whatever your cruise dose is.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 2, 2015)

I general taper off exemestane for a week or two after I drop back to my TRT dose. I have no blood work to support this, it's just what I have always done and have never had an issue.


----------

